# How many different models are available/were made of the Ship from Land of the Giants



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

How many different models are available/were made of the Ship from Land of the Giants?

Isn't it incredible what they thought society and science was going to be able to produce in the faroff year of 1983?

Anyhow, I know it was supposed to be some sort of transcontinental craft like the many "near-ballistic" supersonic methods of travel that have been studied over the years.

Could anyone else who might know the show well chime in with some info on the craft, technology, info etc...

On the models, what was available based on the show, in what scales and their physical sizes too.

What they thought we would be capable of in the far off year of 1983 in the 1968 TV show was astonishing.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

As far as I know, just the Aurora kit and the Lunar Models vac kit (and the Polar Lights repop of the Aurora kit). That's it.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Didn't Comet Miniatures have a small scale "mini metals" version?

Huzz


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Isn't it incredible what they thought society and science was going to be able to produce in the faroff year of 1983?


That always amazes me too. I still remember the opening scenes to "UFO" in the 70's that stated it was 1980 for the timeframe. We should already be living on the Moon and Mars by now!


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

You can find some images from the show here:

http://www.iann.net/vaults/giants/index.html


Seems I recall the model they used was about 4 feet long. Not sure what scale that was supposed to be. I also recall that the "little people" varied in size from shot to shot and I also had the impression that in the pilot they appeared smaller than they did later in the first season. That was an interesting little show.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Here are a few shots of the hero miniature as it appears today (courtesy of GKvfx & the Sci-Fi Museum).


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

There's also a small resin _Spindrift_ crash site diorama that pops up on @bay frequently.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290249313242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

There were two limited near studio scale kits available some time ago. I got one off the bay from a gent in the UK.


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*Spindrift kits*

Aside from the ones indicated there were several others. I have the mold for a four inch vacumform kit made in Japan, also there was a nice but rare Japanese 8 inch kit made with fantastic art work. There is also a solid wood model you can still obtain on e-bay.
You can still buy a studio scale kit(significant errors) from: http://www.alienscollection.com/thermalizedplastics.html for $450.00
Once my website is repaired I will be showcasing how to repair these errors with lots of bondo.
Mike

www.mikesmodels.mysite.com


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

maucutt said:


> , also there was a nice but rare Japanese 8 inch kit made with fantastic art work.
> www.mikesmodels.mysite.com


The japanese kit I believe was made by Midori..& the boxart is very cool..and of course, the kit is unbelievably rare as usual with those early kits.
Z


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Midori kit picture*

Whala!..I knew I had a pic of that kit somewhere...


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

There is also something called a "toothpick craft" from about 1969
with color printed cardboard bulkheads. You took toothpicks and cut them
to shape, gluing them down with Elmers to make the hull. My Dad and I
had a lot of fun with this. He cut the toothpicks and I glued them down.
My first build! The final product, from what I remember was quite nice
and about the same size as the Aurora kit, which I got for my next 
birthday.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> . . . Isn't it incredible what they thought society and science was going to be able to produce in the faroff year of 1983?
> 
> Anyhow, I know it was supposed to be some sort of transcontinental craft like the many "near-ballistic" supersonic methods of travel that have been studied over the years.
> 
> Could anyone else who might know the show well chime in with some info on the craft, technology, info etc...


The premise was that the _Spindrift_ was supposed to be a sub-orbital commercial transport, capable of making transoceanic flights in minutes rather than hours. The design aesthetic is something else altogether. The craft had no wings or aerodynamic control surfaces, nothing resembling an airfoil or lifting-body shape, no point where it could piggyback onto a booster or launch vehicle, and no apparent landing gear. However, it did have a superfluous bubble dome, a silly-looking antenna, inexplicable flashing lights in what would otherwise appear to be intakes for air-breathing engines, and a cavernous interior with only six passenger seats. The thing was obviously designed purely for its far-out appearance rather than any attempt at scientific credibility. In fact, I believe the shape was inspired by a turtle shell. Even if it could only exist in the Irwin Allen universe, the _Spindrift_ is still a pretty cool-looking ship. If you like flying turtles, that is!


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> How many different models are available/were made of the Ship from Land of the Giants?
> 
> Isn't it incredible what they thought society and science was going to be able to produce in the faroff year of 1983?
> 
> ...


Hello,
I can't add much as other posts pretty well cover what has been available, model wise. I personally thought the Spindrift was closer in style to the flying sub. Whatever the case, it is one craft that cries out for an accurate, and reasonably priced, new model. The Aurora kit was Ok, but flawed.

In the pilot episode, before the ship got wrecked, they spoke about recharging enough to have sufficient thrust to reach escape velocity. This implies that the Spindrift was more than a suborbital passenger shuttle. They also talked about reentry before hitting the space warp, and this means they had to be above the atmosphere.

Jim


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

JPhil123 said:


> Hello,
> I can't add much as other posts pretty well cover what has been available, model wise. I personally thought the Spindrift was closer in style to the flying sub. Whatever the case, it is one craft that cries out for an accurate, and reasonably priced, new model. The Aurora kit was Ok, but flawed.


Agreed on all points!


JPhil123 said:


> In the pilot episode, before the ship got wrecked, they spoke about recharging enough to have sufficient thrust to reach escape velocity. This implies that the Spindrift was more than a suborbital passenger shuttle. They also talked about reentry before hitting the space warp, and this means they had to be above the atmosphere.


Suborbital or ballistic vehicles do go above the atmosphere. They just don't go into orbit. If the _Spindrift_ was capable of reaching escape velocity on its own, it would be able to travel in near-Earth space without needing a separate booster or launch vehicle. But how in heck was it supposed to take off?


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*Beta system*

Used in one episode, the beta system was a nuclear powered EM electromagnetic system that allowed the Spindrift to take off and land without landing gear.
On the back cover of the Continental Airlines (Spindrift blueprints) folder there is an artist/prop illustration of a Spindrift class ship taking off from an EM rail.
In normal flight an ion thrust system was used-air in ionized particles out.
Works for me.
Mike


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> how in heck was it supposed to take off?


_In the Spindrift's pilot's cabin Steve said;
"Spindrift to control tower. Ready to lift. Over."
"You're timed to the second," said the speaker. "Okay to lift."
Steve pushed the button that would lift the ship's bow to aim at the stars. Her forepart rose, and the look of things outside became very improbable. Everything seemed to lie on its side. The ship's nose came to point straight up. There was a misty nothingness overhead--the light of stars was blurred by the airport's lighting system.
"Spindrift taking off, said Steve."
He waited the regulation three seconds and pushed the drive button. The Spindrift, as seen from outside, seemed to fall skyward. There was no roaring. There was no noise. The ship simply plummeted straight upward and dwindled exactly like any falling object. Her navigation lights diminished in size and brightness. Then, to the world of the airport, she was gone.
_

From _Land of the Giants_
a novel by Murry Leinster
based on the spectacular ABC-TV series 
created and produced by Irwin Allen.

And then there's this bit of technological exposition to ponder...

_The Spindrift's drive was designed for spacecraft not yet perfected to use it. There was a tiny atomic generator that charged a power unit all the while that the Spindrift was aground. The atomic pile couldn't run the ship continuously, of course, but it stored the power, and the stored power plus the pile was adequate for flight. Of every twenty-four hours the Spindrift could fly for eight. Her atom pile and power unit together weighed vastly less than the fuel to keep her aloft._


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Steve Mavronis said:


> That always amazes me too. I still remember the opening scenes to "UFO" in the 70's that stated it was 1980 for the timeframe. We should already be living on the Moon and Mars by now!


Very much agreed.

I just rented the entire UFO series from Netflix and watched it all recently.

You probably haven't seen it recently as I saw the funniest line ever delivered with a straight face on any TV or film production I've ever encountered.

While Shadow's director was discussing the possibility of promoting a black moonbase officer to commander and the black officer worried aloud about problems some of the white staff might have taking orders from someone of color, the commander uttered the statement,

"Come on now! It's 1980! There hasn't been any serious racial tension in the world for over five years now!" 

While I think it's possible for society to eventually develop to the point of mutual respect and cooperation as first glimpsed on Star Trek,

at least that show was set in the 24th Century,

how exactly did UFO's producers think that was going to happen in less then a decade's time? 

Other fun things to notice,

Virtually everyone smoked, even lighting up inside moonbase without batting an Eye,

for some reason whenever Shadow's female staff served a tour on the moon they were required to all wear vibrant purple wigs and a space suit that had a chestpiece that seemed to serve no purpose other then accentuate the size of their ... 'em, child feeding devices.

Also, although we advanced far in technology and race relations, apparently when on Earth virtually all females still wore bufont hairdos! 

If only women hadn't abandoned big hair and ultra mini-skirts we probably would have a colony on Mars by now!!!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

John P said:


> As far as I know, just the Aurora kit and the Lunar Models vac kit (and the Polar Lights repop of the Aurora kit). That's it.


But didn't Monogram also put out a kit of the Spindrift?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The Monogram kit was a re-pop of the Aurora kit.

In an interest thread posted on Resin Illuminati, Jim Key floated the idea of a studio scale Spindrift replica. Although quite pricey, this would undoubtedly be the most accurate replica kit of this subject ever produced.

Additional info can be found here: http://www.resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=3569


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> "Come on now! It's 1980! There hasn't been any serious racial tension in the world for over five years now!"


My favorite line is still the one about the aliens suffering from "hereditary sterility!" :roll:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> The Monogram kit was a re-pop of the Aurora kit.............



I didn't think Monogram re-issued that one......

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, guess I was thinking of the old Aurora re-pop with the swapped out art.

Once again, Kozicki is on the case!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Necropost correction (because I just came upon it): Monogram never did the Spindrift. You are mis-remembering the Monogram Aurora re-pop of the Flying Sub, which they did simultaneously with The Invaders UFO and the 2001 Orion.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Seaview said:


> Monogram never did the Spindrift. You are mis-remembering the Monogram Aurora re-pop of the Flying Sub, which they did simultaneously with The Invaders UFO and the 2001 Orion.


When did Monogram ever repop the _Orion_? I remember the 1975 Aurora re-issue of the _Orion_, but I can't recall ever seeing it in a Monogram box.


Chuck_P.R. said:


> "Come on now! It's 1980! There hasn't been any serious racial tension in the world for over five years now!"


That reminds me of this exchange from the Trek TOS episode "Let That Be Your Last Battlefield":

CHEKOV: There was persecution on Earth once. I remember reading about it in my history class.
SULU: Yes, but it happened way back in the twentieth century. There's no such primitive thinking today.

Oh, puh-LEEZE! That kind of heavy-handed, preachy, didactic writing makes me want to kick in the TV screen. If you want to send a message, e-mail it!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zathros said:


> Voila!..I knew I had a pic of that kit somewhere...


Cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> Oh, puh-LEEZE! That kind of heavy-handed, preachy, didactic writing makes me want to kick in the TV screen. If you want to send a message, e-mail it!


Amen, brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Here is a LOTG site:

http://landofthegiants-tv.co.uk/

Some good stuff, some feldercarb.

Mark


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It has been described as a sub-orbital transport and the lower body shape looks designed as a skipping-stone shape. The poorly named 'teck' manual shows it launching with a magnetic catapult and the show has it lifting of unaided.
The Spindrift loow like it did come from the same shipyard as the Flying sub. 
Also from the same shipyard- the Scimitar-
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/scan.jpg
(A great project to kitbask some day)


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

scotpens said:


> When did Monogram ever repop the _Orion_? I remember the 1975 Aurora re-issue of the _Orion_, but I can't recall ever seeing it in a Monogram box.quote]
> 
> You are correct; I "misremembered" that.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Before Moebius beats me to it I'd like to make it perfectly clear that *THERE ARE NO PLANS FOR A MOEBIUS SPINDRIFT MODEL AT THIS TIME*. This is a *DEAD HORSE* as far as Moebius is concerned. Sure it's cool, sure it's popular, sure it's the one IA vehicle Moebius hasn't tackled, and that's why *THERE ARE NO PLANS FOR A MOEBIUS SPINDRIFT AT THIS TIME*. Spindrift fans will *DIE OF OLD AGE* before Moebius produces a model of their favorite spaceship. Read my lips: *DEAD HORSE*.

To recap: *NO MOEBIUS SPINDRIFT!!!!*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Then it's a good thing this isn't the Mobius part of the forum; this way we can discuss the subject before we all come down with alzheimers.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> Before Moebius beats me to it I'd like to make it perfectly clear that THERE ARE NO PLANS FOR A MOEBIUS SPINDRIFT MODEL AT THIS TIME. This is a DEAD HORSE as far as Moebius is concerned. Sure it's cool, sure it's popular, sure it's the one IA vehicle Moebius hasn't tackled, and that's why THERE ARE NO PLANS FOR A MOEBIUS SPINDRIFT AT THIS TIME. Spindrift fans will DIE OF OLD AGE before Moebius produces a model of their favorite spaceship. Read my lips: DEAD HORSE.
> 
> To recap: NO MOEBIUS SPINDRIFT!!!!


Are you sure?

Boy I am so glad you cleared up that issue- even screaming the answer to a question nobody here was asking. Moebius's position on this has already been discussed in their forum but thanks for dramatically recalling it for me.

.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> Moebius's position on this has already been discussed


Yeah, I heard there's a guy in Pawnee, OK who somehow missed Moebius' announcement to the effect that THEY HAVE NO PLANS AT THIS TIME TO PRODUCE A MODEL OF THE SPINDRIFT. I posted the above Public Service Announcement for his benefit.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think he probably heard you without even being online.

.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Yeah, I heard there's a guy in Pawnee, OK who somehow missed Moebius' announcement to the effect that THEY HAVE NO PLANS AT THIS TIME TO PRODUCE A MODEL OF THE SPINDRIFT. I posted the above Public Service Announcement for his benefit.


And don't forget the two lamas in Tibet and the six Kalahari Bushmen who may not have heard the news.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And that Fransisco Franco is still dead.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

I sure would like to know how Gene was able to get such good pictures in the Sci-Fi Museum (aka "The Forbidden Zone") I thought they frowned on that sort of thing.

And speaking of the Spindrift, aren't there plans for a new kit ? :hat:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Mr. Wabac said:


> . . . And speaking of the Spindrift, aren't there plans for a new kit ? :hat:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Mr. Wabac said:


> I sure would like to know how Gene was able to get such good pictures in the Sci-Fi Museum (aka "The Forbidden Zone") I thought they frowned on that sort of thing.
> 
> And speaking of the Spindrift, aren't there plans for a new kit ? :hat:


Every time I take photos I have to keep an eye out for security. I never understood the no photo policy. I can understand a no flash policy, but some of the stuff there is just to good to pass up.


And I thought I heard Moebius was going to release a spindrift soon....


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

President Kennedy was shot?


----------



## mr spindrift (May 20, 2009)

At the risk of being lambasted...and basted, or being a bastiche, or some kind of 'tard; I have had numerous opportunities to compare the Aurora/ Polar Lights ships ( there are subtle contour differences, but they are there, and largely corrected by PL, by the way) and the original studio model that currently resides in Seattle, as well as the original reference blueprints ( Plan, profile and sections...I have a friend that works as a professional modelbuilder in california, and worked on restoring the drum light system on the ship before it was auctioned, so I had some access to it) and although different, the PL version is real close to the reference drawings. even the dome on the drawing is circular, and not teardrop shaped; so maybe they can be forgiven for this? Obviously, if this kit was tooled before production aired, it is likely that at that time, it WAS accurate! Reproducing those contours must have been a bugger! Ive been a draftsman for thirty years, and probably couldnt get it exactly right now!! There were omissions in the interior that were more obvious. Compared to the interior set plans, there was detail from the cockpit that was definately omitted. If anything, I would like to see something on the order of ' Lil plastic bits spindrift passenger compartment upgrade carried over to the cockpit( Photoetched panels, new seats, grab handles...), with Jim james decal set added to the kit as a finished product? I always wanted to make a transparent top for it too...
But I digress...If you watch "In like Flint"(Or is it Our Man Flint...one of those), you will see the front end of the Spindrift as a monorail...The studio model front and rear might look different from plan, as there might have been an effort to add a back from a front that was already built? Flint was made in 1965, a full two years before Giants went into production. that might explain the studio models departure from the reference drawings. Herb Cheeks model shop probably didnt care much either, as evidenced by many miniatures spit out of his shop at that time. take a look at the Jupiter Two, or Flying Subs...symmetry went out the window, filler came in!
Not trying to be a jerk or anything, just making an observation, and defending that poor little model! LOL!
But Seriously...
Does anybody know where I can get a lil plastic bits Spindrift passenger compartment upgrade set? from Bowman Arts?


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

There are at least two upgrades sets: from Trylon Productions, one for the Spindrift cockpit and one for the passenger cabin. They are for sale on the Cult site. And of course the great detail decals from TSDS. I think Just and Illusion makes a replacement teardrop dome.

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=16685


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the boxtop photo zathros. I had no idea
That there was ever a Spindrift japanese model
Version. Now the big question is dose anyone
Know what the kit looks like????

Fortress


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

mr spindrift said:


> At the risk of being lambasted...and basted, or being a bastiche, or some kind of 'tard; I have had numerous opportunities to compare the Aurora/ Polar Lights ships ( there are subtle contour differences, but they are there, and largely corrected by PL, by the way) and the original studio model that currently resides in Seattle, as well as the original reference blueprints ( Plan, profile and sections...I have a friend that works as a professional modelbuilder in california, and worked on restoring the drum light system on the ship before it was auctioned, so I had some access to it) and although different, the PL version is real close to the reference drawings. even the dome on the drawing is circular, and not teardrop shaped; so maybe they can be forgiven for this? Obviously, if this kit was tooled before production aired, it is likely that at that time, it WAS accurate! Reproducing those contours must have been a bugger! Ive been a draftsman for thirty years, and probably couldnt get it exactly right now!! There were omissions in the interior that were more obvious. Compared to the interior set plans, there was detail from the cockpit that was definately omitted. If anything, I would like to see something on the order of ' Lil plastic bits spindrift passenger compartment upgrade carried over to the cockpit( Photoetched panels, new seats, grab handles...), with Jim james decal set added to the kit as a finished product? I always wanted to make a transparent top for it too...
> But I digress...If you watch "In like Flint"(Or is it Our Man Flint...one of those), you will see the front end of the Spindrift as a monorail...The studio model front and rear might look different from plan, as there might have been an effort to add a back from a front that was already built? Flint was made in 1965, a full two years before Giants went into production. that might explain the studio models departure from the reference drawings. Herb Cheeks model shop probably didnt care much either, as evidenced by many miniatures spit out of his shop at that time. take a look at the Jupiter Two, or Flying Subs...symmetry went out the window, filler came in!
> Not trying to be a jerk or anything, just making an observation, and defending that poor little model! LOL!
> But Seriously...
> Does anybody know where I can get a lil plastic bits Spindrift passenger compartment upgrade set? from Bowman Arts?


You are correct!!!!We can only hope that when Moebius "eventually" comes out with the Spindrift.........it will have the same fidelity to the studio miniatures as the flying sub and the upcomming Jupiter 2! ....... NOT FROM BLUEPRINTS!!!Hopefully they'll scan a casting from the original that now resides at the Science Fiction Museum and not one based on the widely circulated photo of the non-filming version owned by Mr. Greg Jein.


----------



## mr spindrift (May 20, 2009)

APOLOGIES FOR REWRITING THAT WHICH I'VE ALREADY STATED! I'VE ADDED ADDITIONAL INFO...
I am currently making a pattern for a 4.5" version, based on the actual studio blueprints( By the way, from measurements, and direct comparisons, the Aurora/PL version is the most accurate to date. I feel that the PL version "Accurizes" the exterior more in line with the studio miniature, minus the "radome". ) . The Aurora version may be based on unfinalized modifications. It took about a year to get a kit into production in those days; that might explain this. I also noticed that the "monorail" in "our Man Flint" looks very much like the Spindrift? Given Irwin Allen's proclivities to reuse castoffs, it's very likely that the front of the Spindrift was made from this. it would explain some things... 
I also plan to make my own 48" version. The "studio Scale" Spindrift is 38" about 1/16 scale, measured from Greg Nicotero's copy... 1/16 is the standard average miniature scale, based on L.B Abbott's memories in "Special Effects: Wire, tape and rubber band style". On my blueprints, The miniature measures 48' in scale. The plans do refer to the full size set plans, which give an overall length of 52 feet. I'm going the smaller route...
As written in books and mentioned in the script, the "little people" are six inches in height, making them 1/12 scale. The props used in the show seem to bear this out. My version of the Spindrift will be 1/12. I will not be making an interior. As soon as I get time and materials, I will start, and post pictures. On a more selfish note, does anyone know where I can get a Bowman Arts " lil plastic bits" spindrift interior upgrade set?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Larva said:


> There are at least two upgrades sets: from Trylon Productions, one for the Spindrift cockpit and one for the passenger cabin. They are for sale on the Cult site. And of course the great detail decals from TSDS. I think Just and Illusion makes a replacement teardrop dome.
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=16685


Back in the late 90's, I purchased 2 Spindrifts from the PL repop. I made one with the JT Graphics decal sets the week I got them. The other still lives in its original plastic wrap like new. I purchased the two Trylon upgrade kits (pilot upgrade and passenger cabin upgrade) , JAI accurized dome and light kit, and some exterior/interior parts from JAI, as well. and the TSDS super-deluxe decals. It's one of many future builds......:wave:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> Before Moebius beats me to it I'd like to make it perfectly clear that *THERE ARE NO PLANS FOR A MOEBIUS SPINDRIFT MODEL AT THIS TIME*. This is a *DEAD HORSE* as far as Moebius is concerned. Sure it's cool, sure it's popular, sure it's the one IA vehicle Moebius hasn't tackled, and that's why *THERE ARE NO PLANS FOR A MOEBIUS SPINDRIFT AT THIS TIME*. Spindrift fans will *DIE OF OLD AGE* before Moebius produces a model of their favorite spaceship. Read my lips: *DEAD HORSE*.
> 
> To recap: *NO MOEBIUS SPINDRIFT!!!!*


I understand Moebius Models thinking from the standpoint of 
Getting into other subject matter, they have really done well as
Far as providing IA modelers with some really fine selections.
And for that at least for me I am pleased to the scale of 100.

On the other hand allot of folks are asking for this kit. So I
Think somewhere somehow they have plans for it to come
To pass. After all Moebius has smart people working and 
They know what they are doing.

I am also sure they are tired of hearing the word Spindrift.

Fortress


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

fortress said:


> Thanks for the boxtop photo zathros. I had no idea
> That there was ever a Spindrift japanese model
> Version. Now the big question is dose anyone
> Know what the kit looks like????
> ...


Really if anyone has this kit built or unassembled or knows where to
Find pictures of it please post it on hobby Talk. I would love to see it.

Fortress


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Steve Mavronis said:


> That always amazes me too. I still remember the opening scenes to "UFO" in the 70's that stated it was 1980 for the timeframe. We should already be living on the Moon and Mars by now!


You don't live on the moon?? Where do you hang man?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Daikaiju1 said:


> You don't live on the moon?? Where do you hang man?


Hey- get real. The Moon left in 1999.

.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

largely it's probobly due to a slowed economy, I think I read somewhere that if
they tried to do kits like the J2, Seaview, Flying Sub, ect now it would not have
been possible. So my feeling is that at this time they just can't efford to invest
in any new tooling. Makes me kinda worried as to their future.

fortress


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

fortress said:


> largely it's probobly due to a slowed economy, I think I read somewhere that if
> they tried to do kits like the J2, Seaview, Flying Sub, ect now it would not have
> been possible. So my feeling is that at this time they just can't efford to invest
> in any new tooling. Makes me kinda worried as to their future.
> ...


Everything we do is new tooling so you'd never see another kit if we couldn't afford tooling. If you read that this wouldn't have been possible somewhere, I'd like to know where as it was never said like that. Seaview and Flying Sub are still great sellers, J2 is the big kit that has been slow. If I knew then what I know now, J2 most likely would have never happened. 

This may surprise people on the boards, but we understand you're interested in a Spindrift. Rest your typing fingers. It's just not in the picture at this time, simple as that. Too many other things to do that we have to use up licensing on. More Irwin Allen kits will be coming out, but you can take this to the bank - No Big Spindrift!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I hate to hear that about the J2- but you cannot tell on these forums how sales might really be going since everyone who posts here is an enthusist.
I still plan on getting one for myself- right now the hospital is getting all on my modelling funds so I keep staring at it and waiting...

.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Yes, I finally saved up the money to get the J2. I haven't yet bought the Seaview or the Flying Sub, due to cost and little available money. I am glad I did get the Space Pod and the Chariot while I was still employed 18 months ago. I recently bought the Viper Mk2, and K-7 and new 1/2500 Enterpise-C, but I just lost my SSDI due to a part-time, minimum wage job I had 5 years ago. So I may end up having to take them back for a refund. I'm having to choose food over plastic now. It's survival.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*By the way...at no time , did monogram ever reissue the spindrift or Orion kit..Aurora themselves did that with thier classic science fiction line in 1975..The only ones Monogram reissued was the flying sub, and the invaders UFO..Personally, I understand why there wont be a large Spindrift..would be an expensive mold.....isnt my cup of tea anyway, as I am quite happy with the PL/aurora kit...its perfect for my room constraints..


Z
*


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Moebius said:


> J2 is the big kit that has been slow. If I knew then what I know now, J2 most likely would have never happened.


Wow......:drunk: I'm glad I got my four kits now. It sounds like the J-2 will die after this run is done, too bad, it's such a nice kit. I'm very thankful that Moebius's
timing was as it was so we all could enjoy a dream some 40 year in the making......:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Seaview said:


> Necropost correction (because I just came upon it): Monogram never did the Spindrift. You are mis-remembering the Monogram Aurora re-pop of the Flying Sub, which they did simultaneously with The Invaders UFO and the 2001 Orion.


Strange, I remember buying the Flying Sub and the Spindrift from the same toy shop chain store in a local mall in 1981 the Invaders UFO was on the shelf also but I passed on it since I had bought one in 1976. I still have both of these models. When Polar Lights released the Spindrift I bought a second one because my original had been missing a minor part when I bought it.

Is it possible that the Spindrift was an exclusive to that toy chain? I don't remember the name of the chain since they disappeard from both malls around 1986, not long after Kaybee and Tons of Toys opened locally.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Darn shame the J2 is a slower than expected seller. It is one of the best kits Moebius has done. Quite a beautiful kit. Puzzling.
The real news here is Frank's complete honestly with all of us to ADMIT to us it is a letdown, how refreshing to hear such frankness and honesty. He does have the pulse of all of us modelers and best to trust his decisions on choices or non-starters. Take what Frank tells us to the bank. No nonsense, overdone hype. Listening R2???
Gary


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

hey, i love the jupiter 2, and the spindrift would be so sweet. But, Frank is still the most stand-up guy about this touchy subject. Am I disappointed, sure, but telling us how it is is still better than endless maybes and wonderfest voting on kits.........r2.......

in 5 years, who knows. maybe the market will be in better shape and the spindrift will be on the horizon.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, I'm going to buy 2 more Jupiter 2's for future builds, and I look forward to the 1/35 Chariot & Space Pod kits, but in all honesty, and not that anybody asked for mine, IMHO, a Spindrift would've proven to be a bigger seller than, say, the Flying Sub accessory kit.
I admit to being very surprised about the Jupiter 2 sales, though; even though it's big & expensive, it's still a much better model than that tremendus beast that the PL/R2 C-57D is, and that one's just been re-released with extra figures! :freak:
I'll keep my eyes on Moebius in the hopes that someday, Frank relents and gives us a nice, big Spindrift so we can complete our Irwin Allen vehicle collections; his company is still young, and the future of his company, judging by past releases, looks like it's gonna be even more successful than Aurora in its' heyday!
But don't forget the current state of the economy, and the role it's playing in "expendable income" at the present time. 
We'll rebound, never fear! :dude:


----------



## Iheartscifi (Jul 11, 2009)

Note: the following is purely moot!!! Do we understand?

Ok, considering that a "studio" scale Spindrift is out of the question, how "big" would a "big" Spindrift be (for a commercial plastic kit)?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Moot answer; about 24" long, if in scale with the Flying Sub.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Iheartscifi said:


> Note: the following is purely moot!!! Do we understand?
> 
> Ok, considering that a "studio" scale Spindrift is out of the question, how "big" would a "big" Spindrift be (for a commercial plastic kit)?


To me, a "big" kit would be in scale with the Flying Sub. The tooling is just too expensive at this point. In the same scale, I believe it would be over 25 inches long. Retail would just be too high considering tooling costs on it. There may come a time when it could happen. We're not giving up "big" kits completely though. There will be a new "big" kit out in 2011. Just waiting on October to announce.

Someone had mentioned the Flying Sub Accessory kit. Remember, that was resin. No tooling costs. And we had to go back and make a second run of those. Voyage kits have outsold Lost in Space handily.

I don't mean to sound like the J2 kit was a huge loser by any means. It just hasn't sold to our expectations. I believe part of it is so many casual modelers still have the PL kit in the closet and don't see the need for another. And of course some think it's the same kit until they see it. We heard that many times this week at Celebration. "I bought that kit 10 years ago", and we had to tell them it's a new kit and show the differences.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Moebius said:


> To me, a "big" kit would be in scale with the Flying Sub. The tooling is just too expensive at this point. In the same scale, I believe it would be over 25 inches long. Retail would just be too high considering tooling costs on it. There may come a time when it could happen. We're not giving up "big" kits completely though. There will be a new "big" kit out in 2011. Just waiting on October to announce.
> 
> Someone had mentioned the Flying Sub Accessory kit. Remember, that was resin. No tooling costs. And we had to go back and make a second run of those. Voyage kits have outsold Lost in Space handily.
> 
> I don't mean to sound like the J2 kit was a huge loser by any means. It just hasn't sold to our expectations. I believe part of it is so many casual modelers still have the PL kit in the closet and don't see the need for another. And of course some think it's the same kit until they see it. We heard that many times this week at Celebration. "I bought that kit 10 years ago", and we had to tell them it's a new kit and show the differences.


If Frank is talking about what I think he is talking about, we won't be dissapointed!! Can't wait for October!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Edit

.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: Please, just let Frank announce it in October; I'm only guessing at what it is, and I'm certain that IA fans won't be disappointed with yet another 45-year-long-wish-finally-fulfilled Moebius masterpiece! :thumbsup:
Personally, I'm going to satisfy my craving for a LOTG suborbital spacecraft with a (very expensive) Thermal Plastics 36" Spindrift, until such day as Moebius announces his own Spindrift (if ever).


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Also , at the risk of repetition, "large scale" kits are great with all the fabulous detail, but WHO has room for these things?? I have over 100 kits I have yet to build, and I still dont know where I am going to put 
my next few kits in my lineup to complete..I think that may be another reason for slow sales...some just dont have the room..I dont know of any builders aside of maybe one, that actually keeps large scale kits
in thier living room or kitchen..lol..to me, it just aint feasible...I am one of the biggest Jupiter 2 fans out there..but its simply a question of space for me..

Z
*


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Moebius has an 18" Jupiter 2 that is gorgeous at that scale. The Spindrift to scale with the Jupiter 2 would be more manageable and still have all the detail. Spindrift is 52 feet long on the blueprints, so it would be of comparable size to the Jupiter 2, perhaps 19" or so in length.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Zathros brings up a very valid point about size; I've addressed that issue by putting smaller, older builds that I'm tired of looking at carefully into storage boxes, thereby making room for the big beauties. Any time I want to see one of my earlier builds, I know which box it's in and take it out to examine (or play "whoosh around the room" with). :thumbsup:


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

*J2 might appear too simple a build to casual builders*

I love my Jupiter 2, and will buy another to display "in flight", but I have to wonder about why the sales are outpacing Voyage kits. I think it may be a case of first impressions. Without considering the interior...and I'm sure many casual builders don't, looking at the beautiful artwork just isn't enough. It looks very simple, therefore they might say to themselves..."$100 for two halves that snap together with a bubble on top? I dont think so!" Now this attitute would be totally mis-informed considering the elaborate interior, but how many casusal builders even want or care about the interior of a show they may know little, if anything, about? For me, I'm glad it's there. It is, literally, a dream come true. But I can see why those builders that are not die-hard fans of the show may shy away.

I wonder if Moebius could repackage the kit..eliminate the interior and just have the mock-up cockpit that we have all seen on screen..basically a small backdrop and a couple of figures...and market it as the "studio miniature" version. Just have the two hull halves, the top bubble, the landing gear, small "studio miniature cockpit" and the fusion core. Then sell them for something around the $50 mark. That might be more attractive price point for some who consider $100 too much for what they might percieve to be too simple of a build.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A partial interior for lower price? Not for me, thanks. However, repackaging is not a bad idea, with photos of the interior on the sides of the box, the way Aurora and Monogram used to do, I think may boost sales.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I read the book way back when and the takeoff was described as the ship lifting upward off the tarmac on it's tail and "falling up". Possibly some type of anti-gravity drive. Anyway, I always thought it was a cool, unique design whether it made sense or not.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

jonboc said:


> But I can see why those builders that are not die-hard fans of the show may shy away.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

jonboc said:


> I love my Jupiter 2, and will buy another to display "in flight", but I have to wonder about why the sales are outpacing Voyage kits. I think it may be a case of first impressions. Without considering the interior...and I'm sure many casual builders don't, looking at the beautiful artwork just isn't enough. It looks very simple, therefore they might say to themselves..."$100 for two halves that snap together with a bubble on top? I dont think so!" Now this attitute would be totally mis-informed considering the elaborate interior, but how many casusal builders even want or care about the interior of a show they may know little, if anything, about? For me, I'm glad it's there. It is, literally, a dream come true. But I can see why those builders that are not die-hard fans of the show may shy away.
> 
> I wonder if Moebius could repackage the kit..eliminate the interior and just have the mock-up cockpit that we have all seen on screen..basically a small backdrop and a couple of figures...and market it as the "studio miniature" version. Just have the two hull halves, the top bubble, the landing gear, small "studio miniature cockpit" and the fusion core. Then sell them for something around the $50 mark. That might be more attractive price point for some who consider $100 too much for what they might percieve to be too simple of a build.


All very VALID points- to me the packaging remains too basic- it needs to FLAUNT what is inside- the vast majority of parts and engineering is in the interior..casual customers may not pick up on that..
I think a interior-less J2 with the scrim is a FANTASTIC idea. if Frank wants to put any more money into a new run with some new tooling. Might not be worth it if sales from the first issue didn't make enough a profit. How much LESS would be the price? If half I think it might be worth it.
Gary


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Moebius said:


> Everything we do is new tooling so you'd never see another kit if we couldn't afford tooling. If you read that this wouldn't have been possible somewhere, I'd like to know where as it was never said like that. Seaview and Flying Sub are still great sellers, J2 is the big kit that has been slow. If I knew then what I know now, J2 most likely would have never happened.
> 
> This may surprise people on the boards, but we understand you're interested in a Spindrift. Rest your typing fingers. It's just not in the picture at this time, simple as that. Too many other things to do that we have to use up licensing on. More Irwin Allen kits will be coming out, but you can take this to the bank - No Big Spindrift!


Thank you for responding to my post Moebuis, If I read you out of context please excuse me, No disrespect. The J2 is a wonderful kit I was surprised to
hear that it was not doing as well as expected, but I like many others are Very happy that you released it. As far as the Spindrift goes...well sorry to
hear about it's current status but at least we know where you stand on it.

looking forward to 2011

fortress


----------

